# Decline in OTA signal after "re-scan day"



## tsmacro (Apr 28, 2005)

So there were a few local channels around where I live that said if you pick up their signal via antenna you were going to have to "re-scan" to continue receiving their signal. Ok the day came and I think the day after I did the re-scan and I notice now that some of those channels come in significantly weaker than they used to, to the point that I get pixelization that I didn't used to on some and a couple where I don't get a usable signal at all any more. And these were on channels I that always had strong signals and I never had reception problems with. Is it possible when they changed frequencies they lowered their signal strength as well? I mean maybe the thought is that if they don't reach as many people for free OTA anymore, then more people will have to pay for services to receive their channel and in turn they'll get a piece of that pie? Or is it just the frequencies that they had to change to just don't carry as well?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

It is possible that the station is still working on their signal. It is also possible that having the channels closer together is causing interference. The repack works better in areas where the stations are located closely together.


----------



## goldwing (Aug 25, 2006)

Many local stations require updates to their equipment and towers to make the changes. Unlike the old days where they each had their own engineers to do the work they now sub contract it out and are waiting in line to get the upgrades done. In the mean time they are at 50% or less power and a lot of times on smaller temp towers. Here in Dayton Ohio ABC 22 and Fox 45 (owned by the same company) are both on a smaller tower and at 1/2 power for the near future. While PBS 16 already had done the upgrades a few months ago when they had equipment failure so the rescan went perfect.

What I find so funny (not really) is that for weeks told the public every 10 minutes to rescan after 10am on the 18th to keep watching but not one word about the reduction in power or temp tower. Not a word on the websites either.


----------



## mickat (Jul 8, 2007)

I have the same problem here in Boca Raton, 3 channels out of Miami that I have gotten for over 25 years now show very poor signals, if fact they break up so much I can no longer record them. I email them to see if they were at full power yet but no one ever wrote me back.


----------

